# help albino corydora catfish are turning blue



## shelley (Sep 27, 2006)

hi all i was wondering if anyone could tell me why my albino corydora catfish are turning blue. i have two in my tank and both are going the same blue colour. They are still active and eating fine , this is the first time owning these fish and can find no information as to why they are changing, I have tested water and it is normal. help me please .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

what are feeding? I had one wardley flake that turned the water blue


----------

